
Pixelpusher: Real-time peer-to-peer collaboration with React - craigkerstiens
https://medium.com/@pvh/pixelpusher-real-time-peer-to-peer-collaboration-with-react-7c7bc8ecbf74
======
jimpick
Short version:

We combined the Automerge CRDT and the Dat protocol into an Electron app, and
it's fun!

~~~
jimpick
There are some binaries available if you don't want to build it yourself.

[https://pp-test-dmg-jimpick.hashbase.io/](https://pp-test-dmg-
jimpick.hashbase.io/)

